# Golden Mix and 16-year old Heartbreaker need help...



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Made a contribution to help these pups. Poor Sasha -- to be homeless at her age.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG Sasha's face looks just like Erin's. I would take her myself, but I don't think it would be good to transport a 16 year old all the way out to Calif. I will contact the shelter on Monday and pay her entire bill in memory of JOY and Morgan. Poor little girl should not have to spend her final days like this.:no:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you so much from Sasha!!! I have sent you a PM and will update this thread when I receive information on both of these gals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these two sweet girls!

Susan Marie: What a tribute to Joy and Morgan to pay Sasha's bill!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a wonderful and generous gift of love!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up for these girls.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*inspiring*

 The caring and genorosity of the folks on this forum is inspiring. I only wish that I could do more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING

If I had a job, I would be donating.
Bumping up for these two sweet dogs!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update on Sasha*

I received an e-mail this morning on Sasha; unfortunately, she passed away and is on her way to the rainbow bridge. It seems that she was unable to handle the shelter environment, probably due to her age. Please keep her in your thoughts as she makes her final journey.

Ellie still needs donations so she can travel north, begin her HW treatment, and find her forever home. Please consider her and the many others that FODA is trying to help.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*So sad*

I am so sorry to hear about Sasha.

You tried your best to help her.

The stress of being in a shelter, and elderly and probably very sad.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh this makes me feel so terribly sad. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sad*

I am so very sorry that Sasha didn't make it, but 4 year old Ellie still needs help!


----------

